

Quick Reminder: Java Programming Quickstart in Ubuntu 12.04 - era86
http://runtime-era.blogspot.com/2013/01/java-programming-quickstart-in-ubuntu.html

======
fruchtose
Good on you for trying different languages!

"An old Java convention is keeping the name of the file and it's class the
same."

One correction, the Java compiler _requires_ the filename to be the same as
the public class present in the file. You will see a compile time error if
this condition is not met.

~~~
era86
thank you! ive made the correction

